# Alter PC Umbau zu NAS



## Encew (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich möchte meinen alten PC, da er auf Grund eines kurz bevorstehendem Wechsels nicht mehr gebraucht wird zu einem NAS/Server umfunktionieren/bauen. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn das NAS mir wie ''eine ganz normale Festplatte'' angezeigt werden würde, und ich direkt auf dem NAS z.B Word-Dateien bearbeiten könnte.

Die Daten des alten PC's 1(älterer umgebauter Medion-PC):
i5 3305p
Gigabyte GTX 970-Mini
2.5TB Segate HDD 5400rmp 2.5zoll
16GB DDR3 1600mhz Cl15 Geil Evo Leggera
Medion/Microstar MS-7797
Windows 10

Mein Router/Netzwerkverbindung:
Telekom SpeedPort w724v Typ C
Downstream: 15701kbit/s
Upstream: 2677kbit/s

Teile, die ich sonst noch besitze:
4GB 1333mhz RAM
GTX 650 OEM

Da ich fast kompletter Laie in diesem Gebiet bin, habe ich sehr viele Fragen, die ich hier einmal auflisten werde (leider kann ich 
mich durch fehlendes Fachwissen/Fachwörter auch manchmal nur sehr schwer ausdrücken) :

Da die Festplatten sehr langsam sind würde ich mich gerne über gute NAS/Server-Festplatten erkundigen. Der gesamte Speicher sollte 4TB betragen, und 24/7 laufen können. Welche Platte(n) ist (sind) empfehlenswert? Was benötige ich für einen RAID-Verbund der meine Daten auf einer anderen Platte speichert(sichert) und wie richte ich dies ein/ wie funktioniert dies? Benötige ich dazu eine RAID-Karte? Kann ich als ''Sicherungs-Festplatten'' auch meine älteren langsamen Platten verwenden? Hierzu habe ich ein Budget von maximal 250€. 

Da ich auf meine Daten auch von meinem Arbeitsplatz (ca 7km von meinem Wohnort entfernt) zugreifen möchte frage ich mich, geht das überhaupt oder funktioniert dies alles nur über das Heimnetzwerk?

Kann man neben dem NAS auch z.B. einen Game oder Ts3 Server auf dem PC laufen lassen?

Welches Betriebssystem sollte ich für dieses Projekt nutzen? Bei Windows10 bleiben, oder doch Linux nutzen?

Reicht meine Internetleitung für das alles aus? Wie stark wird diese belastet?

Und nun die Fragen aller Fragen, wie funktioniert dies alles überhaupt? Was muss ich benutzen,tun einrichten usw. um ein NAS zum laufen zu bekommen. Ich habe wie gesagt kaum Ahnung wie so etwas funktionieren soll, und auch erst heute so richtig damit angefangen mich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Daher wäre eine detaillierte Anleitung/Erklärung sehr nett und hilfreich.


Ich habe bereits einmal ownCloud ausprobiert, aber ich verstehe leider nicht genau wie die Portfreigabe/Weiterleitung bei meinem Telekom Router funktionieren soll. Außerdem ist ownCloud für mich nicht optimal. 

Ich bin bereit in die Materie einzusteigen und habe Lust mich etwas neuem zu beschäftigen!

Ich bedanke mich,trotz dieser Fragen-Flut jetzt schon für eure Antworten!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Encew!


----------



## MountyMAX (22. Februar 2016)

Ich würde das eher nicht machen, schon aus dem Grund, weil der Stromverbrauch im Gegensatz zu einem "echten" NAS (z.B. von Synology) um Welten höher liegt, zusätzlich hat das Mainboard nicht mal Raid weil es den kastrierten chipsatz b85 hat.

Wenn du nur bisschen rummspielen willst, kannst du ganz win 10 nehmen und einen Ordner freigeben, fertig ist ein simples NAS ^^
In deinem Fall wäre es wohl sinnvoller sich ein NAS Gehäuse zu kaufen, die Platten einzubauen und sich mit dem doch recht großen Funktionsumfang beschäftigen.

Für bereits 155 EUR bekommst ein brauchbares NAS Gehäuse für 2 Fesplatten: Synology DiskStation DS215j 2 Bay Desktop NAS Enclosure: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Und es gibt ne Menge Eweiterungen die du ausprobieren kannst: DSM 5.2 - Paketzentrum - Synology - Network Attached Storage (NAS)

Die Freigabe der Ports und DNS fürs Internet mit dem Speedport gibt es genug Anleitungen, einfach mal suchen.
Deine Leitung reicht für Officedokumente für TS3 und Spiele eher nicht


----------



## Eldiabolo (22. Februar 2016)

Hi Encew, 

wie MountyMAX schon gesagt hat, fuer einen reinen Datenspeicher bist du mit etwas von Synology und co besser dran. Wenn aber wirklich etwas rechenintensives dazukommt, oder vllt, auch mehrere kleinere Sachen, die sich laeppern, dann kannt man zumindest den Prozessor verwenden. Die GTX770 ist in dem Server jedenfalls vollkommen ueberfluessig. Was ich vorschalgen wuerden, wenn du die Kiste verwenden willst, dass du die GTX650 einbaust, SSH lokal mit Monitor konfigurierst (was auch die Frage nach dem OS beantwortet: Linux, ist nen bisschen Bastelarbeit, schadet aber nie! ) und danach wieder die Graka ausbaust und hoffst, dass der Rechner ohne startet und dann nurnoch per SSH bedienen. Wie gesagt, alles unter der Bedingung, dass du mehr als nur Datenspeicherst. Wenn du das dann auch machen willst empfiehtl sich tatsaechlich eine Raidkarte. Welche kann ich dir leider nicht empfehlen. 

Was das von Unterwegs zugreifen angeht gibts da zwei Optionen: entweder per VPN mit dem Server verbinden und dann so tun als wenn lokaler Zugriff, wobei das evtl. von deinem Arbeitgeber blockiert wird/ nicht gerne gesehen wird  oder Owncloud uber der Browser benutzen, das ist ganz normaler http(s) Verkehr. 

Festplatte wuerde ich nicht verwenden, maximal um das Betriebssystem zu installieren und dann alle weiteren Serveranwendungen. Als Datenspeicher moechtest du 2x SOWAS (WD RED fuer 24/7) kaufen

Ne genaue Anleitung wie sowas geht, kann ich dir jetzt nicht aufschreiben, davon gibt es genug im Internet. Erstmal in Linux einlesen, dann fuer ne Distro entscheiden, und mal installieren, mit der Kommandozeile vertraut machen und dann ne Dateifreigabe versuchen einzurichten. Dann mal gucken, wie man aus Fernzugriff einrichtet und zum schluss mal nach anderen Anwendungen gucken. Ich sage die jetzt schon, ohne dich demotivieren zu wollen, dass JEDER dieser Schritte bestimmt 5-6 Stunden fuer dich dauert, wenn du wirklich so wenig Ahnung hast. Aber es ist eine gute Lernerfahrung!!

Gruss
Fabian


----------



## gorgeous188 (23. Februar 2016)

Encew schrieb:


> i5 3305p





MountyMAX schrieb:


> hat das Mainboard nicht mal Raid weil es den kastrierten chipsatz b85 hat.



Knapp daneben. Der Prozessor heißt i5 3350P, und das Mainboard hat den B75 Chipsatz.

RAID per Chipsatz ist selten zu gebrauchen. Entweder man nimmt eine ordentliche Karte (was sehr schnell ins Geld geht) oder man lässt es bleiben.

Du kannst deinen PC schon als Server verwenden. Die GTX 650 einbauen und erwähnte WD Red anschließen. Das wars dann aber auch. Natürlich hält dich niemanddavon ab, und du lernst etwas dabei.
Wenn du wirklich ein RAID willst, hol dir lieber eine NAS Station, die macht das alles für dich und du musst nur noch die Festplatten einbauen. Komfortabler und sparsamer ist es auch.


----------

